# Scott Kelby's "What I’d Love to See in Lightroom 4"



## b_gossweiler (Aug 13, 2010)

Interesting thoughts on Scott Kelby's blog.

Beat


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 13, 2010)

Only three things in his long list would be anywhere near the top of mine -- soft proofing, networked catalog, stacking in collections.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll go with:
Custom keyboard shortcuts including for presets and main Develop sliders
Some kind of network option - or a more intelligent syncing of catalogs as a half-way mark
Soft proofing (not specifically for printing, but related - being able to see clipping warnings for specific colour spaces i.e. sRGB)
Better organization of Develop presets including being able to include only specific presets in the looooong pop-up lists


----------



## Denis Pagé (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't think Mr. Kelby had to ask Adobe. Sure he can keep writing his hopes to make us entertained and think about what's next. But I am sure Adobe know very well what are the next steps. We wanted things and got it *now* with incredible new technology under the hood. This take time and *if you want it all at once* you may have to wait a few years before Lightroom 4! For our own benefit, they want to do the base rock solid first; Then they will build the stairs to second floor then third...

OK. They were on a fest with Photoshop CS5 for the program's 2'th anniversary. A new release never got so much new technology over the previous version. The basement was there ready to build some new floors over it. Lightroom is a three and a half year child. But what a smart child!  

Edit: Sentence containing inexact mention deleted.


----------

